# Building a HTPC, already got component list, need advice !



## Vic (Oct 6, 2012)

Hiya !

I've started with my long overdue plan of refreshing my apartment ( wall stickers, furniture rearrangement, new couch ), and with my new plan, my main PC remains on the same position while the TV is moved away approximately 6 meters ( sorry US people, I don't work with ft  ), which naturally means I won't be able to connect my PC with my TV via HDMI anymore.

Now I know there are solutions ( ethernet/HDMI combo, etc etc ), but I've decided to build a small barebone PC for purposes of serving as HTPC, basically just being a wake-up on LAN machine for XBMC ( and of course, sometimes a machine to play League of Legends on, as my friends often visit and having another machine at time to run LoL is awesome ).

Here is the list of components, pardon me for linking a Croatian site and Croatian currency, I'm copying this from a Croatian forum where I already posted this question.

Casing : Barebone LC POWER 380W - 375kn ( http://www.links.hr/?naziv=kuciste-...kl&id_kategorija=052643&id_artikl=052.643.002 )

Motherboard : ASROCK H61M-HVS - 369kn ( http://www.links.hr/?naziv=maticna-...&id_kategorija=05030617&id_artikl=050.306.869 )

CPU : INTEL Dual Core G540 - 369 kn ( http://www.links.hr/?naziv=procesor...&id_kategorija=05060615&id_artikl=050.606.201 )

RAM : G.Skill 4 GB - 159kn ( http://www.links.hr/?naziv=memorija...&id_kategorija=05121009&id_artikl=051.210.166 )

GPU : GeForce G210 - 239kn ( http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka...&id_kategorija=05180306&id_artikl=051.803.770 )


I've calculated that CPU and GPU should have more than enough Wattage to work properly with that built-in PSU from the casing, however, the brand is no-name, so instead of advertised 380W, I think the output will probably be around 300W instead of 380W.

Basically, if you guys have any suggestions to improving said config, or having cheaper components, shoot away, just looking for opinions&general advice here.

Thanks !


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

Snag an APU and FM2 board. Graphics are way better than a G210 while costing less than your combo.


----------



## Vic (Oct 6, 2012)

S'cuse me, APU ? I'm generally tech literate but I have no idea what that means :O 

Also, could you please link me the components I should seek for. Ty in advance !

|edit|

Been looking at AM3 motherboards, none of them seem to be sporting a HDMI output in price range I'm willing to accept ( talking no HDMI output without a dedicated GPU card, and that's what you seem to suggest that I should roll with here ).

Hopefully you can direct me at components that you had your mind on, I'm all ears !


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

Look up the A10-5800k.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2012)

yep, APU based offer you better graphic than g210, except you need faster processor you can take i3 maybe
dualcore? fro the spec i suggest take i3


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 6, 2012)

For HTPC that build would be great. Mine is similar although with slightly better CPU and GPU. 

I'd switch the board for an H61M-GS though, it has another PCIe slot just in case you need it for a TV tuner or something.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 6, 2012)

A quick run-down.

Intel utilizes a CPU-GPU setup in most of their current low power offerings.  You'll buy a 2 core processor, that will include GMA xxxx graphics.  Unfortunately, GMA sucks pretty bad.  Low performance, and no expansion.

AMD introduced the APU.  It fuses either FX or Phenom cores, and a discrete graphics core into the CPU die.  Net influence, a small raw compute power hit and increased temperature for significantly better graphics.


If I were setting up an HTPC I'd run an APU with at least 3 cores (A6 or better, A8/A10) for my money.  If you need any more than the onboard video, then you can hybrid crossfire the onboard GPU and a discrete one (64xx of 65xx if memory servers with FM1).  It should be low enough on power consumption, but high enough power to game with LoL.  Also, 300 watts?  That seems low unless you're willing to never have discrete graphics.  That's a nearly impossible proposition with Intel GMA...


----------



## Tartaros (Oct 6, 2012)

APU are amd processors with integrated amd graphics, more or less like the intel ones. While they don't have the horsepower of an intel, their integrated graphics is much better and also the higher ones are quad core.

You can consider take an apu, with that you don't need a discrete gpu and a bigger case. Integrated graphics inside apus are much better than that gf210. IMO you sould consider take the apu instead of the celeron if you are going to do some light gaming. Less space, better graphics, quad core if you want the higher apus.


----------



## Vic (Oct 6, 2012)

None of the motherboards for AMD in the price range I'm looking at has HDMI output built in on the motherboard, besides, buying a A6/+ CPU makes me spend more money than initially planned - seems to me, better option would be going with a slightly better GFX card, no ?

Cards I've used in the recent past are GeForce 9600 GSO, GTX460, GTX560, and I'm now currently sitting at GTX670, if G210 doesn't at least match up to 9600 GSO ( seeing I've ran League on that card on 30 FPS stable on high settings ), could you please provide a slightly more expensive alternative ?

As usual, tyia !


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> None of the motherboards for AMD in the price range I'm looking at has HDMI output built in on the motherboard, besides, buying a A6/+ CPU makes me spend more money than initially planned - seems to me, better option would be going with a slightly better GFX card, no ?
> 
> Cards I've used in the recent past are GeForce 9600 GSO, GTX460, GTX560, and I'm now currently sitting at GTX670, if G210 doesn't at least match up to 9600 GSO ( seeing I've ran League on that card on 30 FPS stable on high settings ), could you please provide a slightly more expensive alternative ?
> 
> As usual, tyia !



You don't need a discrete GPU with the APU.  I've seen LoL running on significantly less than an APU.  Does that change your pricing issue?  Pumping the GPU price back into the mobo and processor should give you everything you need. 

It's USD, but I built everything for a decent HTPC for $450.  You should be able to do the same...  Unless I'm unaware of extremely different pricing.  In which case, my bad.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

AMD A6-3500 609,00kn
Asrock A55M-HVS 389,00kn


21kn difference (~$3USD)

Better performance with a very similar price and the motherboard has HDMI onboard I checked.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> AMD A6-3500 609,00kn
> Asrock A55M-HVS 389,00kn
> 
> 
> ...



I'm making a PC with that exact board now.  6 SATA, a PCI, a PCI-e 2.0 x16, a PCI-e 2.0 x1, one VGA output, one HDMI output, plenty of USB, and only two real issues.  The USB header placement is absolute crap (way to far back), and the board does a poor job with mounting holes near the power connection.  Otherwise, capable and surprisingly affordable.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> Hiya !
> 
> I've started with my long overdue plan of refreshing my apartment ( wall stickers, furniture rearrangement, new couch ), and with my new plan, my main PC remains on the same position while the TV is moved away approximately 6 meters ( sorry US people, I don't work with ft  ), which naturally means I won't be able to connect my PC with my TV via HDMI anymore.
> 
> ...



That will work fine. More then enough power and graphics for 1080P.  Or get a A6 3500 APU set up. Go to XBMC forums and they have some systems  already picked out.
http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=94199

The only problem is the Nvidia 210 will not bit stream HD audio. But will bit stream DTS and DD 5.1 You will have to go with the 400 series for that. XBMC does not do HD audio natively anyway


----------



## Vic (Oct 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> AMD A6-3500 609,00kn
> Asrock A55M-HVS 389,00kn
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. How could I have missed that :O

Cheers !

So basically, I'll just set up in BIOS that I want APU running with 3 cores, and that's the end of it ?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> Wow. How could I have missed that :O
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> So basically, I'll just set up in BIOS that I want APU running with 3 cores, and that's the end of it ?



Nope, it's simpler than that.

Set everything up as normal, and the mobo will detect everything.  The one big catch is that you need to use 1866 MHz RAM (because video RAM and system RAM are shared).  Otherwise, it's as simple as any other build...maybe simpler than some...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Nope, it's simpler than that.
> 
> Set everything up as normal, and the mobo will detect everything.  The one big catch is that you need to use 1866 MHz RAM (because video RAM and system RAM are shared).  Otherwise, it's as simple as any other build...maybe simpler than some...



You don't have to use 1866 ram. Everything g will function with any old ram but he performance is better with 1866 and higher.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2012)

metric system ftw.

and yes like others said get an apu combo that suits your budget best!
Also no need of 1866 ram, simple 1600ram will work as well.

you may want to get the new generation of trinity apus and wait a bit till they arrive, that is if they arent available already.


----------



## Vic (Oct 7, 2012)

Already bought it, it works - kind of, anyway !

I planned on installing Windows via USB installation, but so far I'm facing this problem.

HDD and USB are recognized in BIOS, but regardless of boot order, or whether USB is connected or disconnected, I get this same message over and over again :

"Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"

Anyone has any clue how can I fix that ? First time I encounter this problem :|


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2012)

Hit f8 and select the usb drive.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 7, 2012)

set HDD mode to AHCI, seems to be setup as RAID


----------



## Vic (Oct 7, 2012)

Hitting F8 doesn't seem to trigger anything.

Storage mode was set to IDE, with IDE combine enabled. I've set it to AHCI, IDE combine disabled, still the same issue.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2012)

Find out what your select boot devices hot key is. Use that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Find out what your select boot devices hot key is. Use that.



its known as RTFM


----------



## Vic (Oct 7, 2012)

Nothing in manual mentions anything near that. :|


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 7, 2012)

try F12


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 7, 2012)

or f2, go into bios and select it manually."

make sure none of USB devices other than mouse keyboard is connected.


----------



## Vic (Oct 7, 2012)

I've had no success doing anything with it, couldnt even get the mobo to recognize dvd drive, so I just took my htpc hdd, inserted it into my main pc, created bootable windows setup on hdd itself and returned drive into htpc. Everything worked our great, cheers guys ! Thread over !


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2012)

Good shit I am glad you got it working. Hope you enjoy your APU got any pics of it to share with everyone?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Good shit I am glad you got it working. Hope you enjoy your APU got any pics of it to share with everyone?



lmao starting to sound like a Drill Instructor are we?


----------



## Vic (Oct 10, 2012)

Checked this by chance, saw the request for pictures. Too lazy to unplug it all out to show the exact casing/inner setup, etc, but here's a picture of the final setup.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2012)

I actually kind of like that case.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 10, 2012)

Vic said:


> Checked this by chance, saw the request for pictures. Too lazy to unplug it all out to show the exact casing/inner setup, etc, but here's a picture of the final setup.



Very nice I love the long console. I recognize the Roswell Nic


----------

